# M6 mark II review



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## thecameraguy09 (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the review. I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 6, 2020)

Were I inclined to buy another camera any time soon, I’d get something in the M series, but I don’t know what I’d use it for. I haven’t used my Rebel in over 2 years. Any time I want to travel lighter than with the 6D2, I find my G camera more than adequate, and it fits in my pocket. I did consider replacing my G7X II with an M50, but then the G5X II came out, so I got it.

I still enjoy following reviews of M cameras, even though I can’t think of an excuse to buy one.


----------

